# windshield pillar interior trim?



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

for a 65 can anyone tell me if there is a trim piece that covers the inside of the pillar or is it just painted?? close up pic would be great- and if its painted heres another screw over from the body shop:shutme
also anyone with a close up picture of the wire conduit between the door and the body for power windows would be greatly appreciated thanks


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Pretty sure it is only painted. My 65 there are no trim pieces other than those little stampings that go up at the roof line.

rich


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Should be the same color as the front of the dash with a 60% gloss,


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

yup thats what I thought- thanks again to COASTLINE Collision in Narragansett RI for screwing me


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Thanks Coastline!!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

1966 2Dr Hardtop- when I look at the interior trim for the windshield and even the the back window I feel like there’s a piece of finishing molding missing? There seems to just be a black putty. Does anyone have pictures of what there’s looks like? I’m thinking perhaps this was not finished all the way… Unless that’s all there is. I’m searching through OPGI Catalog now looking.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The rear window will have a two-piece plastic trim with a 2" (+-) joint cover/cap at the center top.
These are color matched to your interior color.









The windshield will only have this type of trim across the top, with two metal finish trim pieces at the top of the A-pillar.
The Pillars are painted to match the interior.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Use the Ames catalog for accuracy


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The rear window will have a two-piece plastic trim with a 2" (+-) joint cover/cap at the center top.
> These are color matched to your interior color.
> View attachment 141839
> 
> ...


This is super helpful. On the third picture with the mirror in sunrise or can you get me a better picture of that? I did see that on another post but it was hard to see the details 
I was looking through OPG last night and I was not seeing anything to order from there so do you have a suggestion on where to get the trim pieces for front and back. I’ll show you what mine looks like. It does appear that I have the trim around the headliner. But the windshield going down the left and right side is gummy and the whole back windshield looks like it has the trim piece but the gummy part around the window looks very sloppy. Maybe I could use a razor blade to clean that?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Your A-Pillar finish looks correct. The Glass sealant is the "Gummy" stuff. 
Your rear window is way wrong. Someone used the soft vinyl pillar lace in place of the molded plastic finish trim.

Circled on the AMES catalog page is what you will need.

I can't tell from the images but hopefully, whoever didn't apply too much sealant to make installing the correct trim.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

❤ You’re my GTO guru Hero! I noticed the back looked a little sloppy but it wasn’t until the other day I looked at the sides of the front (while warming up the car and those three carburetors for five minutes) and I touched the sides. I thought oh that’s weird looking. I was afraid in this hot Florida sun it’s going to melt. 🤣😂
I will investigate on what you indicated for the back window. As always thank you!!!!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

the AMES catalog is AMAZING!!! How did I not know about this one!?!?!


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Your A-Pillar finish looks correct. The Glass sealant is the "Gummy" stuff.
> Your rear window is way wrong. Someone used the soft vinyl pillar lace in place of the molded plastic finish trim.
> 
> Circled on the AMES catalog page is what you will need.
> ...


Do you think this is something I will be able to correct myself? I got the new window lace yesterday but not sure if I need a special tool to takeoff the wrong trim ? And like you were saying there’s a lot of sealant. Do you think it would be best to take it somewhere. Lord knows I’d hate for the window to fall in as I’m trying to takeoff the old trim. Haha


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Looking at your rear window image it looks like the incorrect vinyl windlace is slipped over the factory headliner retaining metals.
Your back glass is resting on the glass flange via sealant as it should (RED ARROW). 
Normally the headliner is stretched and tucked over the metal retainers (YELLOW ARROW)

Then the plastic windlace/cover is pushed onto the edge to cover the gap between the glass and retainers.
If you were to look at a cross-section of the plastic lace you would see it is shaped sort of like an F.
There is a small space that slips over the edge of the retainer to hold it in place. 

However If by chance the space between the glass flange and lace retainer has been filled in with sealant (GREEN CIRCLE), 
you would need to very carefully cut/clear the edge all along the retainer so the new plastic windlace can be slipped on the retaining metal.

So basically as long as the current windlace isn't glued over/onto the headliner material you should be able to slowly remove it and slip/push the new pieces on.


----------



## Christine (Jul 22, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> Looking at your rear window image it looks like the incorrect vinyl windlace is slipped over the factory headliner retaining metals.
> Your back glass is resting on the glass flange via sealant as it should (RED ARROW).
> Normally the headliner is stretched and tucked over the metal retainers (YELLOW ARROW)
> 
> ...


 Do you know what kind of adhesive I should use? If you saw my earlier post you know I don’t like gorilla glue on the car. 😂 Remember I had anout 4 spots on the paint and got that corrected. My dad had dripped some on there. So needless to say I’m kind of leery of adhesives. Haha.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

No adhesive needed, the plastic windlace snaps onto the edge of the retainers.


----------

